# Too Much Tongue Weight ?



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I am trying to dial in my EQ. (its been a struggle with the F350) I am noticing that when we travel over a "dip" in the road the hitch/rear of the truck seems to bob up and down A LOT. does this signofy too much or too little tongue weight? I raised the L-brackets and it helped a bit but now if the "dip" is big enough it bounces less often but one or twice at a larger magnitude. if no other suggestions, maybe ill move some weight to the mid or rear of the TT. just thought id check with you all.

I dont consider this an Equil-i-zer issue but all-in-all....I loved the EQ on the F150, not loving it on the F350. just cant get it dialed in right. Its close but not close enough.

im leaning more and more towards either the Pro-Pride or 5er...... UGH, help me.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Before somebody else says it, I'll say that a scale is the only way to know for sure.

Now that we have that out of the way... the 31RQS is kind of light on the tongue from the factory. I've found that when I pile junk in the front of the trailer if anything the ride only gets better. I'm talking on top of all the normal stuff, and this has a gimungous front garage.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

My guess too would be tongue light. I see a trip to the scales in your future. If I remember correctly it is supposed to be 15% of trailer weight on the tongue.?.?


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

I also agree that it sounds like not enough tongue weight. I recently discovered that when my trailer is loaded up with items i wouldnt have normaly taken, the truck rode better....as though i didnt have enough tongue weight.

Or....you have too much truck and we should trade....lol


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Like others have said, light tongue weight.
I have the same problem with the 21rs, there is very little in the front, propane bottles and battery is basically it. And with the weight of the rear slide, every bump in the road makes it do that. On our trip to Yellowstone I packed about 200 extra pounds up front and it helped.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You prolly still have 1200lb bars from the f150.. Go weigh the tongue and add weight if needed to get it to about 12% min of gross trailer weight.

Then whatever that weight is, call equalizer and order the correct bars for that weight..

Its as simple as that. all your problems will be solved.

On a half ton you must over do the bars to get the sagging rear off the ground.

On a 3/4 or up the bars must be an exact match, or your ride will sufer.

Carey


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

We were experiencing significant porpusing when we first got the trailer. The dealer told us that was normal. Normal or not, it was extremely unpleasant. There was no way we were going to enjoy pulling the trailer if that couldn't be fixed. We solved the problem by adding shocks and an EZ Flex suspension kit. What a difference.

Good luck solving your problem.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Before somebody else says it, I'll say that a scale is the only way to know for sure.


Thanks everyone!

I had it at the scales last fall and it was around 1150 lbs tongue weight - im all for another weigh-in and will do that again this weekend on our way up north.

i do have the 1200lb bars.

After bumping up the pressure a notch on the bars i felt every little bump and twitch. it wasnt unbearable but definately harsher than before.

ill fine tune a little more this weekend...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

During the Out west adventures, I played with my hitch a little (It's a dual cam, but weight dist is weight dist). After the blow out I began to wonder how much weight was on the trailer tires when fully loaded







. I loosened the hitch by 1 chain link (I know, you EQ guys have different adjustments







).

Anyway, I figured I'd let the truck carry more of the tounge weight. This improved ride comfort in the truck as we hit bumps. The front of the trailer was then very slightly nose down (Not really noticeable from most angles). The only real negative was that the trailer seemed to move a touch more in cross winds (probably due to the decreased tension on the sway control parts), but with the 350, I didn't really feel it as much as be able to see it slightly.

Heading out we had full cargo and a full water tank. Coming back we had a lot less food, and a 1/3 water tank and the ride seemed a little worse (could have just been the Illinois and Michigan roads though). That leads me to beleive that more TW definetly helps things.

I still have my 800lb bars that came with the trailer. Someday when I'm bored







I'm going to set things back up with those and see what happens......


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> I am trying to dial in my EQ. (its been a struggle with the F350) I am noticing that when we travel over a "dip" in the road the hitch/rear of the truck seems to bob up and down A LOT. does this signofy too much or too little tongue weight? I raised the L-brackets and it helped a bit but now if the "dip" is big enough it bounces less often but one or twice at a larger magnitude. if no other suggestions, maybe ill move some weight to the mid or rear of the TT. just thought id check with you all.
> 
> I dont consider this an Equil-i-zer issue but all-in-all....I loved the EQ on the F150, not loving it on the F350. just cant get it dialed in right. Its close but not close enough.
> 
> im leaning more and more towards either the Pro-Pride or 5er...... UGH, help me.


I think you are OK with your tongue weight, especially if you pack the trailer the same way. When we went from a 1500 to a 2500 truck, I had the same bounce you described, with the 2500. I knew I wasn't over loaded. I have E rated tires and much stronger springs and shocks, but that crazy bounce. Luckily I have a bridge three quarters a mile away I can drive across to test.
I had to raise the L brackets on my equalizer one notch and it rode perfectly again. Equalizer makes it so much better for control.

You have to just dial it in, cause you know your springs are more than adequate on the truck. I doubt you could overload the truck. Keep testing you'll find it.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Before somebody else says it, I'll say that a scale is the only way to know for sure.


Thanks everyone!

I had it at the scales last fall and it was around 1150 lbs tongue weight - im all for another weigh-in and will do that again this weekend on our way up north.

[/quote]

What does that mean? Did you use the DOT scales on the highway? Can someone explain exactly what the process is if you can use them? Does the scale still work when the thing is "closed"? You really have to take some weighings with and without the trailer attached - you can't really do that when it's open and there are trucks waiting, right?


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Before somebody else says it, I'll say that a scale is the only way to know for sure.


Thanks everyone!

I had it at the scales last fall and it was around 1150 lbs tongue weight - im all for another weigh-in and will do that again this weekend on our way up north.

[/quote]

What does that mean? Did you use the DOT scales on the highway? Can someone explain exactly what the process is if you can use them? Does the scale still work when the thing is "closed"? You really have to take some weighings with and without the trailer attached - you can't really do that when it's open and there are trucks waiting, right?
[/quote]

I've often wondered about this too. Maybe a truck stop would be better only there arn't any close to me that I'm aware of. The local rv service center that did my frige recall advertises mobile scales but would imagine that would be a bit pricey.

As far as tuning in the EQ system I'm now second guessing myself. My EQ hitch was originally used on a 1/2 ton and has the 1000 lb bars. When I got the 3/4 ton I just adjusted the height of the ball so the trailer was level (actually the best I could get was slightly nose down) and it rides smooth as can be. Sometimes I get a little bounce but not constantly. Now I'm wondering if I need to tinker with it or did I just get lucky.

Brad


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Before somebody else says it, I'll say that a scale is the only way to know for sure.


Thanks everyone!

I had it at the scales last fall and it was around 1150 lbs tongue weight - im all for another weigh-in and will do that again this weekend on our way up north.

[/quote]

What does that mean? Did you use the DOT scales on the highway? Can someone explain exactly what the process is if you can use them? Does the scale still work when the thing is "closed"? You really have to take some weighings with and without the trailer attached - you can't really do that when it's open and there are trucks waiting, right?
[/quote]

Dan, I think there's a truckstop off I275 with scales. I've never used it, but I'm thinking it was south of I94.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Before somebody else says it, I'll say that a scale is the only way to know for sure.


Thanks everyone!

I had it at the scales last fall and it was around 1150 lbs tongue weight - im all for another weigh-in and will do that again this weekend on our way up north.

[/quote]

What does that mean? Did you use the DOT scales on the highway? Can someone explain exactly what the process is if you can use them? Does the scale still work when the thing is "closed"? You really have to take some weighings with and without the trailer attached - you can't really do that when it's open and there are trucks waiting, right?
[/quote]

Sorry for being brief&#8230;&#8230;Thats supposed to mean I stopped at a Flying J on a trip last year, weighed the entire rig then just the truck.
Here is the *LINK TO THAT THREAD*

Gross Combined Weight: 17860
Front Axle: 5000
Rear Axle: 5160
Tralier Axles: 7680 (all tanks empty, 30lb propane)
Gross TV Weight: 9060 (8460 + 3 additional adults, 2 cases of wine, 1/2 tank of gas and a cooler)

GFAWR: 5600
GRAWR: 7000
GVWR: 11400
GCVWR: 23500

About the DOT scales&#8230;. Im not sure the official rules but I would stop in if I needed to and it was closed to check to see if the scales worked. It was discussed here a while back and some say you can see the screen in the window of the building. I had also heard that you can enter if its open as long as you don't hold anyone up. None of this is confirmed and personally unless I am having a problem at the time ill just go to a CAT scale, Flying J, TA, etc.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> I am trying to dial in my EQ. (its been a struggle with the F350) I am noticing that when we travel over a "dip" in the road the hitch/rear of the truck seems to bob up and down A LOT. does this signofy too much or too little tongue weight? I raised the L-brackets and it helped a bit but now if the "dip" is big enough it bounces less often but one or twice at a larger magnitude. if no other suggestions, maybe ill move some weight to the mid or rear of the TT. just thought id check with you all.
> 
> I dont consider this an Equil-i-zer issue but all-in-all....I loved the EQ on the F150, not loving it on the F350. just cant get it dialed in right. Its close but not close enough.
> 
> im leaning more and more towards either the Pro-Pride or 5er...... UGH, help me.


Its called "porpoising" like a porpoise swimming in the water...
I limited mine with better shocks on the tow vehicle...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Many moving and storage places have scales also.. They are not as busy so you can take your time and actually drop the trailer tongue on the scale to get an actual weight.

Carey


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Very common problem as you can see. The 1 ton truck dosen't need a weight distribution system. BUT the truck and 28"trailer combination does need sway control.

The "Equalizer" system controls sway with friction. Unfortunately that friction is created by the tension on the bars. Your TV needs little or no tension for a level ride
I would get a different hitch system. 
A "locking" system like the Reese Dual Cam, Hensley or PullRite would be a better choice. 
Or even a pair of telescoping type friction bars.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> A "locking" system like the Reese Dual Cam


The dual cam does need to have enough tension on the bars to "lock" them into the notch otherwise the cams will move out of the notch easily and not provide much sway control.

We have the equal-i-zer and I've got it set up with just enough tension to get sway control but not a whole lot of weight distribution. Too much tension and the ride gets very harsh.

Iwouldn't be too concerned about moving a whole lot of weight to the trailer axles, most goes forward to the front axle of the truck.

Mike


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I had a heavy tongue Keystone VR-1 prior to the fiver. The hitch was the Equal-i-zer system with 1000 lb bars. It needed weight distribution due to terrible handeling and steering without. Trying to get the optimum set up just about sent me over the edge. We took it to Flying-J one afernoon and adjusted and weighed over and over again. Long story short, we could never get the weight transfered to the front wheels that we should have been able to. I hated towing that trailer. It was terrible in winds and passing trucks. So while I am not of any help in offering a solution, we did experience some of the same problems and did not find a solution with the Equl-i-zerhitch set-up. I hope you can get it worked out. Our situation was so unnerving the solution was getting a fiver. We love it. The towing experience, and especially not messing with the equlizer bars. pcm


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

kjdj said:


> Very common problem as you can see. The 1 ton truck dosen't need a weight distribution system. BUT the truck and 28"trailer combination does need sway control.
> 
> The "Equalizer" system controls sway with friction. Unfortunately that friction is created by the tension on the bars. Your TV needs little or no tension for a level ride
> I would get a different hitch system.
> ...


Kevin, why do you say a 1 ton truck doesn't need a weight distribution system? I've wondered if I really need them on my 3/4 ton truck.

I have an F250 with a 172 wheel base. My trailer is a 28krs. I was thinking about upgrading to the Reese dual cam and asked the owner of an RV supply company about it. He told me I didn't need sway controll for my set up. I didn't ask why but assumed as a seasoned RV salesman with over 30 years experience he must have known something. I've read that the longer the TV wheelbase, the less likely the trailer will sway. I've only gone about 250 miles so far and trailer tracks perfectly. My Reese hitch only has a single sway control bar and from what I've read they should only be used on trailers under 25 feet. So I'm not sure if I shoud invest in the dual cam.

Also I'm wondering about the weight distibuting bars. Mine are 1200 lbs. More than I need but from time to time, I will have a 500 to 600 lb motorcycle in the garage. When I hook up, without the motorcycle, the truck only drops about an inch. It's hardly noticeable. So now I'm wondering if I even need to use the bars when I'm not bringing the cycle.

I've also wondered if I remove the bars or maybe just put less tension on the chains, the trailer will not casuse the truck to bounce as much. Concrete highways are the pits. I was thinking about using one less link on the chain.

All thoughs are appreciated

Thanks

Gary


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

kjdj said:


> Very common problem as you can see. The 1 ton truck dosen't need a weight distribution system. BUT the truck and 28"trailer combination does need sway control.
> 
> The "Equalizer" system controls sway with friction. Unfortunately that friction is created by the tension on the bars. Your TV needs little or no tension for a level ride
> I would get a different hitch system.
> ...


EXACTLY ! 
My OP was more referring to the bounce and not sway control but I do notice that with the 1-ton, i really dont need WD or much of it. unfortunately with an EQ hitch little WD means little sway control. I really dont have much of an issue with sway except when a Semi passes or in cross winds i feel like the trailer is in the lane next to me. Adding to the WD means a really harsh ride and a LOT of bounce.

The DW is showing interest in a 5er or MH. This bouncy, harsh ride (while really not that bad) is causing her to ask about when would be a good time to make that switch. Getting a Hensley or ProPride would be a less $$ alternative to try.

*As an update to my OP. * i did not get on the scales as it was downpouring at the time. I did drive 3/4 of the way home with all tanks 2/3 full as a test. All i can say is I can not believe how well the TT handled with the added 700 lbs or so. The whole rig felt very solid and there was actually a little bit of squat to the rear of the truck. I think the F350 begs for larger loads.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> Its called "porpoising" like a porpoise swimming in the water...
> I limited mine with better shocks on the tow vehicle...


Thanks - i fixed the spelling....

I think im good with the 1-ton shocks so ill leave them alone for now.







The added hitch weight helped a lot.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> *As an update to my OP. * i did not get on the scales as it was downpouring at the time. I did drive 3/4 of the way home with all tanks 2/3 full as a test. All i can say is I can not believe how well the TT handled with the added 700 lbs or so. The whole rig felt very solid and there was actually a little bit of squat to the rear of the truck. I think the F350 begs for larger loads.


I tow most of the time with a full fresh water tank. It definetly does help things.

As for WDH or no WDH, everyone should read their owners manual. With the STD reciever WDH is still required. If you go for the dually with the tow boss and the bigger reciever then load carrying is ok. The springs can handle the weight, but you want the reciever to keep the two units connected.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Remember guys, despite the 3/4 or 1 ton trucks spring and lod capacity, all that tongue weight is on the hitch of the truck which is well behind the axle and for the matter even the bumper of the truck. It causes leverage lifting the weight off the front tires. So weight distribution could still be necessary. pcm


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I tow most of the time with a full fresh water tank. It definetly does help things.


Are you doing that for camping necessity or the addition of hitch weight. (or both i suppose)


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

I have the Hensley, and still get some porpoising. I have found that less WD seems to decrease it, but it doesn't go away completely. So I wouldn't expect that to fix the problem. But even with semis flying past, I don't feel a thing. Not a bit of sway. 
Not sure what the answer is. The ford manual says you need to use WD with the stock receiver on the superduty, but more weight/less WD seems to make a better ride.
Hmmm


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> I tow most of the time with a full fresh water tank. It definetly does help things.


Are you doing that for camping necessity or the addition of hitch weight. (or both i suppose)
[/quote]
Just to have the water. Especially with the 350, the weight isn't that big of a deal and that way I don't have to stop at the dump station coming into the campground to fill up. When we headed out west, we started with a full tank and were in Yellowstone before we had to worry about a dump station or fresh water supply.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

The "don't need WD on a 1-ton" sounded a little fishy to me. Here's what Chevy says about the 2008 Silverado:

"2500HD/3500HD MODELS weight-carrying hitch limit: 7,500-lb. trailer with 1,000-lb. tongue weight. Weight-distributing hitch with sway control required over 7,500-lb. trailer weight."

That massive truck may hide the effects of a big trailer, but you wreck that thing and everything in the official investigation is going to point to overloading, improper hitch, etc.

Use that information as you deem appropriate.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> The "don't need WD on a 1-ton" sounded a little fishy to me. Here's what Chevy says about the 2008 Silverado:
> 
> "2500HD/3500HD MODELS weight-carrying hitch limit: *7,500-lb. trailer with 1,000-lb. tongue weight*. Weight-distributing hitch with sway control required over 7,500-lb. trailer weight."
> 
> ...


Sounds a little light but then again, it is referenced from Chevrolet.....







j/k...

Im certainly using the WD, just trying to dial in the right amount. from storage to home (2 miles) i dont use the WD and i can tell the difference. It doesnt squat much but it just feels different. anyways. im going to try adding weight to the fresh water tank and see how that goes. All-in-all, im pretty happy. just trying to get it as good as i can.

The TT dealer feels that with a 1-ton, the low WD forces on the stiff suspension combined with the size of the 32BHDS amount for low sway control and overall performance. kind of a catch-22. they thought an F250 might have been a perfect choice. they said im right in the middle.... a bigger, heavier trailer or a smaller lighter trailer might perform better with the 1-ton.

Id have to agree to a point. with my F150 i could tell the trailer was towing really well in ABSOLUTELY PERFECT conditions. NO sway and plenty of TW with a lot of pressure on the WD bars. now in adverse conditions the 32BHDS manhandled the F150 comparred to the F350.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> The TT dealer feels that with a 1-ton, the low WD forces on the stiff suspension combined with the size of the 32BHDS amount for low sway control and overall performance. kind of a catch-22. they thought an F250 might have been a perfect choice. they said im right in the middle.... a bigger, heavier trailer or a smaller lighter trailer might perform better with the 1-ton.


I don't understand. I guess I'm really asking if anybody can see how this logically is working. It should _always_ be better to distribute the weight as evenly as possible on the TV. Why would it possibly be better to have less distribution (more remaining on the rear axle)?

Perhaps the rear suspension is a LOT stiffer than the front suspension, so more WD means more weight put where the vehicle can't handle it as well???

The dealer's statement about the trailer sounds really _really_ fishy to me.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> The TT dealer feels that with a 1-ton, the low WD forces on the stiff suspension combined with the size of the 32BHDS amount for low sway control and overall performance. kind of a catch-22. they thought an F250 might have been a perfect choice. they said im right in the middle.... a bigger, heavier trailer or a smaller lighter trailer might perform better with the 1-ton.


I don't understand. I guess I'm really asking if anybody can see how this logically is working. It should _always_ be better to distribute the weight as evenly as possible on the TV. Why would it possibly be better to have less distribution (more remaining on the rear axle)?

Perhaps the rear suspension is a LOT stiffer than the front suspension, so more WD means more weight put where the vehicle can't handle it as well???

The dealer's statement about the trailer sounds really _really_ fishy to me.
[/quote]
My fault again not being clear..... First, let me start off by saying. this was a Trailer Salesman not a Vehicle Design Engineer. Second, we were talking hitches and he was referencing the effectiveness of the EQ hitch and the forces it applies on to the vehicle as opposed to the effectivness of the sway control with those low forces. Third you have to understand the physics of the Equilizer hitch as opposed to the other hitches - in a nutshell the bars provide both the WD and SC. Lower pressure on the Equil-i-zer bars = lower sway performance.

My setup is transfering the weight pretty evenly, any more and the ride gets rough due to too much on the front axle. Im guessing, with the EQ, 1200lb bars, stiff suspension and 1150lb tongue weight it transfers the weight well but not enough pressure is on the bars to give optimal sway control. with the HD suspension, i think it takes less to distribute the weight to the front? in my case with the F350, i certainly dont need to crank the bars much to get it distibuted properly like i did with the F150. i have 1/2" squat in the front 1" squat in the rear. another notch on the L- brackets and i go to 1" front/0"rear (approximately).

Id love for you to see what im talking about. its rather interesting. the key though is not really the truck/trailer combo. its the hitch design. the dealer suggested adding friction bars to the hitch system to improve sway. (or the Hensley/Propride)

I think Airboss was having the same issues with his 1-ton, EQ OB setup. 
Its been driving me crazy. My setup is not bad at all. im just to that point where i want it to be optimized.

Water in the tank (more tongue weight) should do it........


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

I have the 32bhds, I've added an A frame bike rack and a hensley hitch to my trailer, in total about an extra 400lbs to the tongue weight. the hensley has 1400lbs bars on it. I've tried other set ups, but I must say this set, by far works the best. We just completed at trip to Lake Placid, Lake, Lake George, Walkins Glen, Hersley Park. Erie PA. the Tv and TT had no problems with the hills or sway on windy days. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> The TT dealer feels that with a 1-ton, the low WD forces on the stiff suspension combined with the size of the 32BHDS amount for low sway control and overall performance. kind of a catch-22. they thought an F250 might have been a perfect choice. they said im right in the middle.... a bigger, heavier trailer or a smaller lighter trailer might perform better with the 1-ton.


I don't understand. I guess I'm really asking if anybody can see how this logically is working. It should _always_ be better to distribute the weight as evenly as possible on the TV. Why would it possibly be better to have less distribution (more remaining on the rear axle)?

Perhaps the rear suspension is a LOT stiffer than the front suspension, so more WD means more weight put where the vehicle can't handle it as well???

The dealer's statement about the trailer sounds really _really_ fishy to me.
[/quote]
What I experienced was 2 things. First, with the Diesel up front, there's a LOT of weight on those front wheels already and the back is sitting pretty empty.

Second is if I balanced the drop on the truck (front to back), the rear suspension was sitting just off the helper springs (Not sure if that is the technical term, but the second set of stops). Therefore everytime I hit a bump, the helpers engaged and disengaged and it was not an ideal ride. Put more weight on the rear of the truck and you will stay on the helper springs and the ride is better. I'm still using WD as it is required and I need the sway control as well. However, the manual didn't say it had to be distributed evenly.....


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Just get the Pro Pride and be done with it!!!! You won't be sorry!!! I had the 1400 pound Equil-i-zer and could not get it right!!! So I bought a Hensley and it's been the best thing I bought next to the 31RQS !! Love the way it pulls !!! I can do 70 mph and get no sway and let the cross winds blow wont bother it at all and the wd bar are set on 1 with out water 2 with water !! Too much wd with the Hensley and the rear of the truck feels lose!! They say with the Hensley you don't have to use the wd !!! and the sway will still stay away Ha Ha !! I would tell anyone with sway to get a Hensley or Pro Pride because it has the adjustable bar and better !!! and your problems will be GONE!!!


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I am sorry to hear that the EQ wont setup for your new combo. I would echo what other HA owners have said about the ease in fine tuning the WD. Last outing I felt the front "jump" faster than the dips. This was a subtle sensation that I felt; DW did not mind the ride. Since I had just reset the brakes and replaced two tires I needed to stop for the 25-mile followup torque; I used that occasion to add one more turn to each of the jack screws. For me, this made all the difference in providing the best ride. My favorite service guy tells me he can setup a WD system within 200 lbs and the HA's have an advantage in fine tuning the ride.

No brag. Just fact.
Scott


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I understand the physics, and I have that hitch myself so I understand the design. But I'm clear on the problem now. And I have absolutely nothing to add.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Have you tried decresing the distance of the rear bar mount?

I pulled a 26 foot TT out to washington this trip. I am using a Reese Pro Series which I like alot.. I was getting some bounce with this trailer. I am using my dodge dually. It has a 700lb tongue weight and The reese uses 1100 bars. I decreased the rear bar mount distance by 1 inch and it helped a bunch.. No more bounce.

Might try that Sayonara. The equalizer hitch needs alot of pressure on the bars to get the sway feature to work.. Maybe look at this new Pro Series hitch.. Needs little weight on the bars to still have good sway control.. Uses a friction pad at the rear instead of steel.

This is the 1st trip that I have used this hitch without my hitch hog attached.. I have had little sway, the hitch has done well.. Might look into one..

Carey


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Have you tried decresing the distance of the rear bar mount?
> 
> I pulled a 26 foot TT out to washington this trip. I am using a Reese Pro Series which I like alot.. I was getting some bounce with this trailer. I am using my dodge dually. It has a 700lb tongue weight and The reese uses 1100 bars. I decreased the rear bar mount distance by 1 inch and it helped a bunch.. No more bounce.
> 
> ...


never thought of making that adjustment. maybe ill try that next. Thanks.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sayonara said:


> Have you tried decresing the distance of the rear bar mount?
> 
> I pulled a 26 foot TT out to washington this trip. I am using a Reese Pro Series which I like alot.. I was getting some bounce with this trailer. I am using my dodge dually. It has a 700lb tongue weight and The reese uses 1100 bars. I decreased the rear bar mount distance by 1 inch and it helped a bunch.. No more bounce.
> 
> ...


never thought of making that adjustment. maybe ill try that next. Thanks.
[/quote]

I just dont know if that will affect the sway feature of the hitch.. Since the EQ hitch needs lots of bar pressure to make its sway feature work, try an inch at a time..

I was thinking why I was getting bounce and figured if the bars thought they were shorter they couldnt be as spring like and cause the bounce effect. I figured a shorter bar would be less spring like, and sure enough.

Who knows, lol.. I thought about your predicament while driving and getting the same thing.. Just thought I'd pass it on dude..

Hope you can get dialed in!

Carey


----------

